
DeepArt.io introduces style transfer for videos - eDameXxX
https://deepart.io/video/
======
stared
It bases on:

\- video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU)

\- paper: Manuel Ruder, Alexey Dosovitskiy, Thomas Brox, "Artistic style
transfer for videos"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.08610](https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.08610)

\- code: [https://github.com/manuelruder/artistic-
videos](https://github.com/manuelruder/artistic-videos)

~~~
Vespasian
Thanks! I'm usually way more interested in the technique than in some service
offerin it. At least for interesting and novel ideas

------
j2kun
At 1k EUR for a 5 minute video, I can't imagine they're getting much in the
way of sales.

~~~
fratlas
Especially when their costs are so low?

~~~
narrator
I've run neural-style on my GPU at home and each frame at high res took ~ 15
minutes to converge. So 5 * 60 * 24 * 15 = 1800 Hours GPU Time * 65 cents an
hour on EC2 = $1170. So costs aren't that low.

~~~
dharma1
Try this, should be near realtime

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.08155](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.08155)

~~~
j2kun
IIRC it takes around a week to pre-compute the style model.

------
ByronicHero
Today I learned that I could be making a lot more money on the side doing this
for half the cost with a better method.

------
dharma1
I wonder if there are ways to reduce the GPU RAM requirements on this. Even
the commercial offering doesn't go beyond 720p - I guess that fills up 12GB on
a Titan X?

On stills style transfer you can process the image in multiple tiles, but I
don't expect that would work with video with the temporal consistency

------
teh

       University of Tübingen has a pending patent application for the Neural Art technology.
    

I wonder what that is (can't find on Google)?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11873806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11873806)

~~~
stared
It's not dupe! (The other post is on transferring style not color in images;
this post is a about transferring style (and color) in videos.)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll undupify it.

~~~
King-Aaron
I'm pretty certain I saw this exact set of videos posted on another article
yesterday, however. Edit: My bad, it was via a youtube link I saw elsewhere,
thats also been posted in this thread.

------
isseu
How big companies scale dnn as Google Photos or Siri? Any approach? you need
to train big networks for different users?

------
andrewwhartion
Watching those videos is how I always imagined what being on LSD would be
like.

